# Nissan stanza 88 Timing belt replacement tentencisor



## spazman1990 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey guys. i'de like to start off with saying. HELLO haha well i've been working on my friends car. and i got the car down to where i'm able to replace the thermostat and water pump. but i had a hard time taking off the timing belt cover. and on the tentencisor the Tork bolt on the bottom. that looks like.





























was striped before i was even able to attempt and get it out. so i taped it and got it out. and now i'm trying to locate one for my friends car. and auto-zone looks at me like i'm dumb haha. they don't have one. and you go to Google to try and find one. Im assuming dealership. any one know any other places I'm going to try home depo and hardware stores and what not. to attempt and get one. ill check from time to time. Thanks for the help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to go to the dealer for it.


----------



## spazman1990 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah. thats what i figured. theirs a stanza in las vegas that is on blocks. and my friend is going to the pick a part their and check it out for me.  but im sure ill order one from the dealer ship thanks alot


----------

